# So this popped up in the local Mall



## De Shizz (24/3/15)

Eikestad Mall, Stellenbosch.

I didn't really know where to put this thread. Couldn't help notice it. I suppose it's better than the Cigalike stand that used to be here on the other side. All Juices in the cabinets are Liqua.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (24/3/15)

Everything on their website costs R1000

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## VapeSnow (24/3/15)

Raslin said:


> Everything on their website costs R1000
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (24/3/15)

a R1000 for a iClear30?
a R1000 for a iClear30s?
a R1000 for a iClear16?
a R1000 for a iClear16d?
a R1000 for a iClear16b?

Seriously??? Or am I just being stupid now, missing something?


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

Fog! if that is true that everything cost R1k.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (24/3/15)

And you guys moan at me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/15)

If they start selling REO's for a R1000.00 then I'm in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FireFly (25/3/15)

Site not complete yet it seems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (25/3/15)

I almost fell off my chair reading the prices of those things! Good Lord!


----------



## annemarievdh (25/3/15)

And were is the MVP 3? They sell all the other Inocan Products


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

Guys, It's expensive to run a "stalletjie" at the mall..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/3/15)

So I send them a mail and here is the responce 

"Good day

Thank you for your enquiry.

We apologixe that the website has taken
long to complete.

The prizes on the site are not the actual prizes.

Regarding the MVP3, we will be bringing it 
in as soon.

At this point, we do not have prizes as yet.

Regards"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> So I send them a mail and here is the responce
> 
> "Good day
> 
> ...


Prizes? What did you win?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/3/15)

Jip, jip. Thats what I'm wanting to know. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Prizes? What did you win?


I Apologixe for my previous joke...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/3/15)

And the mail came from B-square Vape Suppliers. in CapeTown. It looks like they are the same Company.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/3/15)

Crazy prices. Prices like that ruin it for people who are trying to quit smoking!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## De Shizz (25/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Crazy prices. Prices like that ruin it for people who are trying to quit smoking!


*Prizes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (25/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Guys, It's expensive to run a "stalletjie" at the mall..


Our local mall charges R7000 a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZoemDoef (25/3/15)

Derick said:


> Our local mall charges R7000 a week



That is daylight robbery!!

A professional secure site should not cost more than R2000/month for the first 12 months including design. These brick and mortar robbers will not maintain this. Things are changing.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/3/15)

If you with an open mind, and thought logically, you'd know that the R1000 price tag on every item is not the actual price, but more of a current template. The prices will change to the intended price at some time  be patient. I wish this company well going forward. It's helping spread the Vape Life we've all come to love.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick (25/3/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> That is daylight robbery!!
> 
> A professional secure site should not cost more than R2000/month for the first 12 months including design. These brick and mortar robbers will not maintain this. Things are changing.


heh, our first site cost R80 p/m

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (25/3/15)

There is also one of those at the paddocks. They are around 20 to 30% more expensive than online shops. Not much selection last I saw. Mainly entry level devices.


----------



## gman211991 (26/3/15)

Aren't they sole distributors of liqua?


----------



## De Shizz (26/3/15)

gman211991 said:


> Aren't they sole distributors of liqua?


I've seen Liqua in all sorts of other places, and at the same prices these guys charge, so they can't be the sole distributor.

Picked up a bottle this morning to tide me over until I can make another order from @Oupa


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> If you with an open mind, and thought logically, you'd know that the R1000 price tag on every item is not the actual price, but more of a current template. The prices will change to the intended price at some time  be patient. I wish this company well going forward. It's helping spread the Vape Life we've all come to love.



We are not knocking them. Just having some fun with the site's template and the "prizes" reply. I am sure that everyone here wishes them nothing but good luck.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> We are not knocking them. Just having some fun with the site's template and the "prizes" reply. I am sure that everyone here wishes them nothing but good luck.



Just like with any run-of-the-mill abnormal family, it is 'unpossible' not to take the pi$$ out of something or someone if the opportunity presents itself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Just like with any run-of-the-mill abnormal family, it is 'unpossible' not to take the pi$$ out of something or someone if the opportunity presents itself


Exactly!


----------

